# Кто лечился в Белоруссии у Самарина М.А.?



## Гарик (4 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте! Мое имя Игорь.
ПРОШУ ОТКЛИКНУТЬСЯ  всех кто лечился или знает о докторе из Беларусии.   
    У меня проблемы с позвоночником: в поясничном отделе первая грыжа в 2001 года, вторая в 2006 и в этом году в шейном отделе сразу две грыжи. К двум первым грыжам уже привык, проходил курс иглоукалываний, вроди двигаюсь, болит если долго что-то делать согнувшись. А вот грыжа на шее постоянно болит и на плечи отдает. Всякие процедуры снимают боль, а упражнения укрепляют мыщцы, но грыжа ведь от этого меньше не становиться. 
   Не знаю правда или нет, но говорят, что доктор Самарин М.А. из Беларусии именно лечит грыжи и они уменьшаються и доставляют меньше боли  и проблем. К нему говорят очередь за два месяца вперед, лечит всего пять дней и якобы здорово помогает. С трудом вериться в пять дней победить нашу болезнь ,но хочеться надеяться что на форуме есть люди которые лечились  у Самарина М.А. и которым действительно помогло лечение или нет. 
Буду рад любой информации.


----------



## Ole (5 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Кто лечился в Беларусии у Самарина М.А.*

Это случайно не тот знаменитый алкоголик из райцентра
около границы с Россией, работает в больничке - мануальная и блокады?
Не помню его фамилии, но видела многих, кто из Минска к нему ездил.


----------



## дрюня76 (3 Май 2013)

Был я там.Не помогло.Чем лечил?
Медокалм,диклофенак,и какие то укольчики(сикретные)...чють чють массажа.
Из восьми моих знакомых ,двоим полегчало.Но они имели возможность после пол года не работу не ходить.


----------



## ДианаР72 (3 Май 2013)

А  в каком городе  доктор живет?


----------



## дрюня76 (3 Май 2013)

*ДианаР72*, 
Это не город.Белоруское село.На границе с россией.
Погуглите,кое что есть в нете.


----------

